

DCPU-16 v1.1: Interrupts, hardware, better addressing... - qdot76367
http://dcpu.com/highnerd/dcpu16.txt

======
zenogais
Seems not legit as it's not on 0x10c.com and that's where official updates are
supposed to be posted.

~~~
sanxiyn
0x10c.com and dcpu.com resolve to the same IP address.

~~~
rollypolly
That's true, but for the record, that doesn't automatically mean that both
domains are owned by the same entity.

------
rdw
Copyright 1985 Mojang.

No detail too small.

